# Will there be an updated 2.8L Macro?



## ss396 (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone have any idea if there will be a Macro 100 2.8L II ? I am more interested in getting the new optics that come with the II than the IS. Canon seems to be slowly making II versions of the L series. Just my guessing that is.


----------



## skitron (Apr 18, 2011)

Have not heard of one. What is it about the current L you don't care for? I just bought one and find it difficult to fault (other than the price tag anyway).


----------



## blackcoffee (Apr 18, 2011)

: What's wrong with the current 100L macro? It's one of the sharpest lenses out there(check the test on Dpreview) and not that expensive for an L lens. If you can't shoot award winning pictures with that lens it's only your fault.
Also it's one of the newest Canon lenses, released in the second half of 2009, so i don't think it will be an upgrade at least for 7-8 years. The 180mm macro needs and update not the 100mm.


----------



## foobar (Apr 18, 2011)

The 100L _is_ the "updated" version, except that the previous lens was not an L. Furthermore, the 100L was released just 18 months ago.
It's one of Canon's sharpest lenses, produces incredibly smooth bokeh, has the latest and greatest stabilization technology and is even weather sealed.
So what more do you want? ???


----------



## gene_can_sing (Apr 18, 2011)

I concur. The 100mm L Macro is a great lens. Although I have heard that the Zeiss 100mm f2 Macro has even better IQ, but it's a 1:2 macro and no IS.

Simply amazing. I think that and the Canon 70-200 L IS 2 are my 2 favorite Canon lenses. Masterpieces of engineering and aesthetics.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 18, 2011)

The 100mm f/2.8L Macro II is NEW! Its also my new favorite portrait lens. Unbelievably sharp, the IS is unmatched. Its truly a fantastic lens.


----------



## skitron (Apr 18, 2011)

Plus I've seen reports elsewhere that the 100 L macro plays very well with the Kenko Pro 300 1.4x teleconverter, apparently very little discernable degredation with this combo. I have one on the way when B&H opens back up, will post results when it gets here.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 18, 2011)

Rented one a few weeks ago and WOW! Worth every penny! literally the best lenses i have ever used, next pay check is going on one of those! Incredible!


----------



## kirillica (Apr 19, 2011)

Am also wondering, what is wrong with the one of the latest lenses Canon has? 100mm L Macro is an outstanding lens and it's the first L I've bought because of it's great performance.


----------



## caMARYnon (Apr 19, 2011)

ss396 said:


> Anyone have any idea if there will be a Macro 100 2.8L II ? I am more interested in getting the new optics that come with the II than the IS. Canon seems to be slowly making II versions of the L series. Just my guessing that is.


My opinion is : don't buy canon 2.8/100L Macro, this first class lens doesn't function on nikon's bodies ...
Just a joke but, really, first thought through my brain after read your question was: this is not a canon man ...


----------

